# Training Buddies Wanted - Vancouver (Lower Mainland) Area



## bhobson (11 Jun 2005)

Calling ALL Applicants;

I'm Looking for training buddies in the Vancouver area. Get together to run, hike, swim, push-ups, sit-ups and work-out together for better improvement towards BMQ.

Anyone interested, please email me and maybe we can set something up!


----------



## Spctr (12 Jun 2005)

Man, where were you 5 months ago? 

This is a great idea asking for training partners.  I tried to find running clubs, hiking clubs, etc in my area (Mission, 1 hour east of Vancouver) but
couldn't find any decent ones.  Anyways, I am heading out to BMQ in August, are you just starting to apply, or have you already been selected?


----------



## James12345 (12 Jun 2005)

Hey,
I live in mission.  I am waiting for my enhanced security form, im hoping it comes back soon and like to work out lots and stuff.  Email me if your interested.
James
jamesbachmann@hotmail.com


----------



## bhobson (13 Jun 2005)

Well, I live in Langley, and yeah how come we all didn't get together 5 months ago, but we can get together now!

I've been informed by kincanucks that I've been selected but as yet haven't been given a formal offer.

I live in Langley, so not far from Mission, so lets meet! I work afternoons for the next couple of weeks, and would be willing to meet anytime before or even afterwards depending on schedules.

Ultimately, if we could find access to a tranasium somewhere this would be good as well.

Bob Hobson
b.hobson@telus.net


----------



## NavComm (13 Jun 2005)

I am in Vancouver and applying for nav reserve. I'd like to do the Grouse Grind or other trails around the lower mainland/fraser valley. I also like trail riding and there are some good ones around here. There's a bike trail that goes from under the Iron Workers Memorial bridge to Poco that I've been wanting to try.

You guys are probably in waaaayyyy better shape than me but it would sure be great to have a yard stick to measure just how much harder I have to push before I get to bmq! PM me if interested.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (14 Jun 2005)

I'm from Coquitlam so not that for off, PM me or contact me through copper_sunrise@hotmail.com if youre interested. I'm mainly interested in hiking and running but if you like the gym I go a couple times a week at fitness world. I've got my offer and am shipping out Aug.13. I actually wanted to do a couple overnight hikes before I left too. The Grouse grind is always fun.


----------



## Spctr (14 Jun 2005)

I am going to try arranging for a hike up a local mountain sometime soon, maybe a Saturday?  I was thinking about
Golden Ears, as it is a good 6-7 hour hike up and down, so it can be done in a day for those of us who don't have
time for an overnighter, as cool as that would be.  

I am heading out on August 6 for BMQ, so I want to do at least 1 hike before then, send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## bhobson (14 Jun 2005)

Hey Guys;

Well, for me this weekend is booked up. The next I'm not sure about yet, might be sailing up to Powell River! Any weekend after that is fine by me and I'll keep em open. Sounds like you're all in way better shape than me!

Unfortunately, I don't own a mountain bike, but am up for hitting the gym... been going once even twice a day for the past couple of weeks now! Really starting to show improvement.

There's a real nice trail run/hike near me (not that many hills yet) approx 18 kim round trip called the Fort-to-Fort winds along the river from Old Fort Langley to New Fort Langley and back again, so anyone up for that would be a good start. I've never done the Grouse Grind yet! 

I work afternoons for the next couple of weeks from 3pm to 12 midnight if anyone has the time to do a day trip!

Anyhow, PM me if any of you are interested.

Bob


----------



## Slim (14 Jun 2005)

Hey Guys

Good initiative on all your parts! Keep it up!

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Basic Person (15 Jun 2005)

Hey guys! I live in Fraser Heights (North Surrey) so pretty close to Langley area. I trained by myself at the rec centre but it would be a nice change to have some else to motivate each other. My BOTC starts on July 4th. I am not in the best of shape, I must confess, but am willing to work hard!  ;D


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (15 Jun 2005)

Hey Bob,

I'm in the Langley area as well and am currently in the application process.  I've been hitting the gym pretty hard as well lately over at the Walnut Grove Community Centre.  We should definitely get together for some training.  I find another person there is always better for motivation and for pushing you that extra mile/push-up or whatever.  I also work afternoons but will be switching over the graveyard shortly.  I'm still pretty open during the day though.  Hit me with an email...

rkhimer@canada.com

Robert.


----------



## Troopasaurus (15 Jun 2005)

Also from Mission here... you might see me running around the Hillside school area with a Cadpat camelpack on. Ive been doing so for the past year and a bit; anyways if you want to train you can email me aswell. I know a couple of other reservists in Mission that might be interested.


----------



## bhobson (15 Jun 2005)

Hey Everyone;

Well, unfortunately, I'm busy this weekend. I haven't heard anything about the following weekend, so maybe we can arrange an easy run for that weekend on the 25 or 26th June! I know of a number of hikes, trails that we could persue!

Anyhow, some food for thought! Any other dates & ideas are most welcome! I'm wondering that if, by posting trips and events on this forum then others can join in or not at will and no one will feel left out of the loop.

Anyone who wishes to get together during the day please don't hesitate to call me... most of you have my number by now! And those that don't please PM me and I'll forward it on to you!

Bob


----------



## bhobson (16 Jun 2005)

A trip is being planned for the 9th of July (maybe overnight) up Golden Ears, any persons interested are more than welcome to come!

Bob


----------



## NavComm (16 Jun 2005)

I think it's an excellent idea to post plans, where to meet, what time and what the plan is. Then people can meet up when available.


----------



## bhobson (21 Jun 2005)

I am planning a run/jog from Old Fort Langley to New Fort Langley and back this saturday at 9:00 am. If anyone is interested, please PM me for details.

Regards,

Bob Hobson


----------



## NavComm (21 Jun 2005)

Hello guys, sorry I won't be able to join in this summer because I'm getting sworn in tomorrow and heading to Borden this weekend (barring any unforseen problems) My recruiter called to day and asked if I wanted to swear my oath on the bible or make an affirmation and what size my feet are! She's pretty sure I'm flying out on Saturday or Sunday.

So, good luck with your outings. Maybe we can all do the Grind when I get back!

Cheers


----------



## bhobson (22 Jun 2005)

Navcomm;

All the best to you and Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## NavComm (22 Jun 2005)

Thanks Bob  ;D


----------



## bhobson (23 Jun 2005)

Hi All;

Further to the training Run/Jog/Sprint/Walk on Saturday 25 June 2005 in Fort Langley; here are the details.


We will start to run at 9:00 a.m


Meet in the parking lot:

Heritage Park (Tourist Fort)
Mavis Avenue,
Fort Langley, B.C.


Location:

From the west, take Hwy. 1 and exit north at 200 Street (Exit 58) and then almost immediately right on 88 Avenue to Fort Langley. Turn left on Glover Road and then right on Mavis Avenue to the park .

From the east, take Hwy. 1 and exit north at 232 Street (Exit 66). to Glover Road, turn right on Glover Road to Mavis Avenue then right to the park. F

From the Ferry follow Glover Road to Mavis Avenue then left to the park.


Description:

The route follows mostly trails west along Bedford Channel (part of the Fraser River) to the old Hudson Bay Fort and does a loop in Derby Reach Park on the Houston Trail and then retraces the route back to the start point. Approx. 8 kms mostly flat.


Will See You All There!


----------



## bhobson (26 Jun 2005)

Hi All;

The hike up to Golden Ears is postponed to the 16/17 July weekend and most likely will be a two day event. Any and all participants are welcome to join us!

Here's the scoop according to my Backroad Mapbook;

Golden Ear's Trail - 24 Km/14.6 mile trip gains 1,500m/4,875' to the peak. Note: The book suggests 10hr/overnight trip.

Description:

The begins at the West Canyon Parking Lot and follows Gold Creek and the West Canyon Trail to Alder Flats. Most of the elevation gain happens in the last few kilometers. At this point the trail heads steeply up the ridge past a rustic mountain shelter to the summit Panorama Ridge. You will break out of the trees and into the high, rocky Alpine. Enjoy the views of Pitt Lake and the surrounding area as you climb to the top.

Please contact me if you wish to be added to the list!

Bob


----------



## bhobson (27 Jun 2005)

Am planning a run on the Fort-to-Fort Trail again for this Wednesday 29 June at 4:30 pm. We'll meet in front of the Fort Langley Community Centre (Library) - Big Yellow Bldg on Glover Road on west side of the street. Please see previous posts for the route and distance.

As always, any and all participants are welcome to join in.

Bob


----------



## bhobson (4 Jul 2005)

Hi Everyone;

To all of you interested in getting together to run and train we again will be running this up-coming week starting tomorrow 4 July from the Fort Langley Community Centre/Library (Big Yellow Building) located on the West side of Glover Road just north of 88th Avenue right in Fort Langley.

We will start around 4:30pm. We are only doing 8km round trip, but are getting our times down quite efficiently!

Any and all levels are welcome and we are hoping to be continuing this run on  Mondays, Wednesdays, & hopefully Fridays at the same time, but please do check to ensure that we are going.

Any and all ideas for hikes and trail runs are welcome and appreciated.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (4 Jul 2005)

For anyone who's interested, the 5 Peaks (trail) race on Seymour is coming up July 23rd: http://www.5peaks.com/schedule.asp?p=bc&raceid=68

Course is about 9kms with approx. 900M vertical: I pre-ran it yesterday and it's pretty gnarly (lotsa big a$$ rocks 'n' mud) ... there are a few sections that are unrun-able.  The race should be fun but pretty tough, unless it rains (in which case it will be deadly).   >


----------



## FactorXYZ (19 May 2011)

I'm reviving this thread ;D anyone in or around the lower mainland feel free to PM me and maybe we can get a group together!


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Jun 2011)

I'm in New Westminster if anyone happens to be nearby - just finished being Merit Listed and waiting for an offer. I'm a big fan of running, personally, but up for anything.


----------



## reboog (19 Jun 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I'm in New Westminster if anyone happens to be nearby - just finished being Merit Listed and waiting for an offer. I'm a big fan of running, personally, but up for anything.



I'm in the same situation, but I'm in Montreal right now and won't be back in BC until the end of July (I live in Port Moody). If you haven't shipped out by then, I'd be down for some jogging or something.


----------

